
The Unix Chainsaw - pdkl95
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCZJblyT_XM
======
Safety1stClyde
What is the talk about? I tried skipping and found something about git,
something about python, very inaudible.

~~~
pdkl95
It's about moving from treating the shell as a fancier program launcher to the
full Unix experience that treats the shell as a powerful interactive
programming environment. Several reasonably realistic examples are used to
demonstrate how pipelines can be built on the fly to solve problems very
quickly. Don't over-engineer if a "half-assed"[1] shell one liner does a good
enough job. (even if it takes 3 lines).

The intended audience is people new(-ish?) to Unix that. Unix veterans already
understand this stuff, but might want to watch the talk anyway because the
presenter, Gary Bernhardt[2], has (in my opinion) a fun and unique
presentation style.

> very inaudible

Yah, unfortunately the audio track is overly quiet. It's generally fine
(albeit low fidelity) after heavy amplification.

[1] a running joke in the talk

[2] You may have seen his other talks[3], such as "Wat" or "The Birth & Death
of Javascript"

[3]
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks)

~~~
Safety1stClyde
Thanks, it sounds a bit interesting, especially if it is about JavaScript
dying (apologies to Hacker News moderators). I will take another look later
on.

